# R.I.P. Steve Irwin????



## garcia3441 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060904/ap_on_en_tv/obit_irwin


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 4, 2006)

> "It is understood he was killed by a stingray barb that went through his chest,"



http://au.news.yahoo.com/060904/23/10ebv.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin

rip dude.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 4, 2006)

CRICKEY! THATS FUCKED UP! 


R.I.P


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/crocodile-hunter-reported-dead/2006/09/04/1157222051512.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stingray


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 4, 2006)

I was just about to post a thread about this.

This fucking sucks.

"Injuries to the extremities from stingray barbs are not uncommon along the Australian seaboard. Cardiac injuries from Stingray barbs are rare, even worldwide, and all but one have been fatal. We report a survivor of a cardiac injury caused by a stingray barb. Penetration of a body cavity by a stingray barb requires early surgical referral and management."

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/mag/47/stingrays.html


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats pretty sad. Although he put himself in severe danger constantly and knew the risks, it is sad someone unique and colorful like this is dead at such a young age. RIP.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 4, 2006)

heres a post from another forum on it about that showed some info. 


http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200609/s1732439.htm 

Steve Irwin dead 
The naturalist and television star Steve Irwin has died in a diving accident in far north Queensland. He was 44. 

Police say he was stung through the heart by a stingray while diving off Port Douglas. 

He was filming a documentary when the accident occurred around midday AEST near the Low Isles. 

A police helicopter arrived to try to resuscitate him, but it was too late. 

Irwin, who was was born in Victoria in 1962, inherited his love of reptiles from his father. 

His father Bob was a keen reptile enthusiast and moved the family to Queensland in 1970 to open a small reptile park on the Sunshine Coast. 

Irwin took over the family business in 1991 and grew it into Australia Zoo. 

In 1992 he ventured into television, making the first series of the Crocodile Hunter. 

When the program aired in the United States, he shot to international fame. 

Irwin is survived by his wife Terri and two children. 

Nature lover 

In 2003, he spoke to the ABC's Australian Story about how he was perceived in his country. 

"When I see what's happened all over the world, they're looking at me as this very popular, wildlife warrior Australian bloke," he said. 

"And yet back here in my own country, some people find me a little bit embarrassing. 

"You know, there's this... they kind of cringe, you know, 'cause I'm coming out with 'Crikey' and 'Look at this beauty'. 

"Just say what you're gonna say, mate. You know, is it a cultural cringe? Is it, they actually see a little bit of themselves when they see me, and they find that a little embarrassing? 

"I'm fair dinkum, like kangaroos and Land Cruisers, winged keels and bloody flies! I think we've lost all that. I think we've all become very, sort of, money people." 

He also spoke of his love for surfing. 

"You get out there, it's just you against the waves. 

"There's no paparazzi, there's no fan base, and it gives me a chance to recuperate and regenerate. 

"I think I've actually got animals so genetically inside me that there's no way I could actually be anything else.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 4, 2006)

uh yea, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=250559#post250559


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 4, 2006)

This was started at 12:02am, that was started at 12:03am.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 4, 2006)

How BARB-aric.

*covers face with arms, runs ooff*


----------



## rogue (Sep 4, 2006)

seriously though, that dude was one of a kind and leaving behind a family thats just an awful shame :/


----------



## lachrymose (Sep 4, 2006)

i'm oddly sad about this.

guess its a case of there being a lot more worthier recipients of such a fate..


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 4, 2006)

Apparently his wife is hiking somewhere in the Tasmanian wilderness and hasn't even been informed yet.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 4, 2006)

yeeeeh i heard at work today, n didn't believe it. but then it was confirmed. ohh it was so sad. he really was a great guy and didn't deserve to go like that. i feel for his family, its such a fucked up day.


----------



## Michael (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard about this at school today. 

RIP


----------



## b3n (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Mark. A (Sep 4, 2006)

He was a one of a kind and it's so sad to see people who bring happiness to others go.

R.I.P


----------



## Pauly (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll never forget him getting chased up a tree by a Komodo Dragon, happy times *sniff*.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. I just read that. Kind of unbelievable. I'm speechless 

R.I.P.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuck! I love this guy. A crazy dude who loves nature and animals, man, what the hell. How fucking sad! 

RIP, you crazy, crikey bastard. This almost makes me wanna cry. You touched the world, mate, or at least this little part of it.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2006)

Very sad indeed. Australia rules.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 4, 2006)

I honestly don't know what to say...he was a seriously great guy and his family are no doubt going to be devastated.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Uncle Stevo.

Gone too soon.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 4, 2006)

Death of a legend.


I was absolutely gutted when I heard this, he was so pasionate about animals, and obviously a great family man.

RIP


----------



## Korbain (Sep 4, 2006)

god i still can't believe it. Its so weird someone who's like!! as frigin nice and loving as him, had to go!!!!! Especially how he did, fuck i remember watching an interview with him not that long ago, he was seriously the last guy i would expect to go so soon. it really is sad, not just because of his fame, but because of who he was. I always thought he was such a great guy, he was always on tv shows and playing around, he loved life so much. What makes it worse was he was getting the footage for his daughter or something. I really am just so gutted, and i will be for a while i think, we really lost someone special. I can't believe i'll never hear him say crikey again  i guess he said he'd fight to the death for animals, n sadly it came true


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2006)

^ 

I couldn't help but think, "Why couldn't it have been (certain shall remain unnamed) politicians who went swimming there, instead of Steve?!"


----------



## forelander (Sep 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck! I love this guy. A crazy dude who loves nature and animals, man, what the hell. How fucking sad!
> 
> RIP, you crazy, crikey bastard. This almost makes me wanna cry. You touched the world, mate, or at least this little part of it.



Umm crikey's not an adjective. 

I'm more sad for his family he had a daughter who seemed to absolutely adore him. Poor girl.


----------



## Regor (Sep 4, 2006)

Man, that really blows. I thought for sure that he'd go one day from his moniker's sake... but if he had to go, a stingray is a 'respectable' way considering his line of work. How odd.

R.I.P.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2006)

forelander said:


> Umm crikey's not an adjective.



Umm I know that.  It was his trademark saying, though. I was paying tribute to the guy.

Yeah... I'm gonna need you to not ruin a thread about a wonderful man by being a correcting, pedantic a-hole, m'kay? Thaaanks.


----------



## dpm (Sep 4, 2006)

Weirdness time.
My 'wife' (we're not married, but 'defacto' and 'partner' are getting tedious), bought some tickets to Steve Irwin's Australia Zoo last year, through a union offer or something. The plan was to take my son some time when the weather was nice and she had a weekday off work. Today whilst cleaning up she found the tickets again and decided to take Luca tomorrow. The tickets expire this week, so this was the last chance. She found them at almost the exact time that Steve died (roughly 11am-ish). Very odd.

About Steve Irwin, well initially I found him embarrassing, a cliche. But later I found out he really cared, and was truly passionate about nature. He poured a huge amount of his own money into buying rainforest to prevent it being developed and worked incredibly hard to make people aware of environmental issues. I hope his family continue his fight.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Exactly. Steve was a passionate, commited conservationist, and one of the nicest, most effective and entertaining communicators of environmental and animal-related issues.

He will truly be missed.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 4, 2006)

Much as the guy really rubbed me up the wrong way while watching his shows, he did do something unique, cared about nature and was truly passionate abiout his work. That and giving back what he got makes him a truly special man, and one who has left the earth too soon.


----------



## nitelightboy (Sep 4, 2006)

I always used to joke around that I hoped he'd get his arm bitten off or be eaten by a gator that he seemed to be tormenting while being filmed....

It's a shame. He was rather entertaining, although I didn't know much about the stuff he did in his personal life, i.e. buying up chunks of rainforest, etc. Condolences to his family who will hopefully continue the work he set out to do.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I couldn't help but think, "Why couldn't it have been (certain shall remain unnamed) politicians who went swimming there, instead of Steve?!"



yeh i feel exaaaaaaactly the same. he just feel sorry for his family. he loved them so much, they will miss him greatly. I remember an interviewi saw of him and his wife, and he said his love for his wife is still the same it was 13 years ago when he met her, and how he'd love to be 10 yards behind his daughter, carrying her stuff knowing she's ok or something. ohh its just such a fucking tragedy!! one guy really can change the world.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 4, 2006)

It wasn't too long ago when I watched a documentary about his life on the discovery channel...it was a great insight into his early life, the controversy over the incident with is son in the crocodile feeding pen, the death of his father and other events in his life. It had interviews with him, his best friend, his wife and loads of other people in his life.

I tried finding it on google videos but to no avail. Man, I can remember I would go back to my friends house nearly every day after school and watch "Croc Files", we absolutely loved that show.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy shit that is insane. Of all the dangerous things he has done over the years, this wasn't how I would have ever of forseen his end. What an amazing career he had. My heart goes out to his family.

~A


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 4, 2006)

There are very few people who are as truly passionate about saving animals as Steve was. He loved his work and died doing something he loved. R.I.P. indeed.


----------



## LilithXShred (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, he was filming an new Documentation called "Ocean's Deadliest", so I pretty much assume he knew the danger. Even though he was a professional he was always pushing things to the limit. It is impossible to predict any reaction of a dangerous animal, so sooner or later something like this had to happen.

I'm a little bit shocked, but not really surprised.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 4, 2006)

Hopefully Animal Planet will do at least a 24 hour marathon of his shows.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm surprised that this actually happened. He was my favorite animal research guy.


----------



## rummy (Sep 4, 2006)

Man, I'll miss that crazy S.O.B. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2006)

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_...r/20060904005509990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001

was just going post this. I seen it went  then  and said "crikey!"

dude was crazy bigger balls than i got..So sad for his family. 

holy crap look at picture #7


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ah man that sucks! I adored the guy, he was so friggin nuts and happy and caring for the beings on this planet that 99% of the world forgets... I always watched his shows. He was a really inspiring man and i'm sure he'll be missed greatly by his family. Rest in peace man!


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2006)

Very sad.  A Celebrity that was just a nice guy trying to do something positive.

RIP.


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 4, 2006)

This makes me very sad to hear....I always admired his passion in what he did and I will truely miss him. R.I.P.


----------



## Nik (Sep 4, 2006)

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> I'm surprised that this actually happened. He was my favorite animal research guy.



Yeah, this is extremely sad, but I don't think it's surprising; when you put yourself in dangerous positions like Steve did for a living, well, it's not surprising that something like this happened. 

I'm gonna miss Steve, RIP


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 4, 2006)

The only thing that surprises me about his early death is the way he died. I always thought he'd be killed by a croc or a snake.


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> The only thing that surprises me about his early death is the way he died. I always thought he'd be killed by a croc or a snake.



True.


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 4, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> The only thing that surprises me about his early death is the way he died. I always thought he'd be killed by a croc or a snake.



He'd been bitten by snakes many times... thank god for antivenoms, which most people wouldn't have had if it weren't for people like him.



I wonder if the last thing that went through his head was "Crikey!"


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 4, 2006)

It is a sad loss, he always genuinely looked like he was passionate and really enjoying his work and is one of the few celebrities who looked like they'd be great to meet in person, at least he died doing something he loved 

RIP Steve Irwin


----------



## Shannon (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahhh, man. This truly sucks. What an awesome guy he was. My thoughts go out to Terri and the kids.


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 4, 2006)

He pushed the envelope with animal interaction- so it's no surprize that this happened.


----------



## irg7620 (Sep 4, 2006)

i saw the headline this morning and it really made me sad too. i loved steve. he was one of the reasons i got into australia and the people that live there. i love australia and the people. goddamn cool people. RIP Steve. i'll miss the croc hunter.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 4, 2006)

According to a testimony by one of the crew members, the ray was concealed in the sand and he did not even know it was there.

Also, there have only been 17 reported deaths by string rays world wide, ever.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Sep 4, 2006)

.jason. said:


> http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_...r/20060904005509990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001
> 
> was just going post this. I seen it went  then  and said "crikey!"
> 
> ...




that picture looks alot more shocking than it is, steve was a expert and professional at handling crocs he'd been doing it his whole life his baby son was probably safer in that situation than any other he's likely to encounter. 

RIP steve you will be missed by millions (myself included)

at least he died doing something he was passionate about and loved doing


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP Steve. I'll never watch that South Park episode again.


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP, dude.


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> uh yea, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=250559#post250559


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2006)

noodles said:


> RIP, dude.



 that is funny.


----------



## LilithXShred (Sep 4, 2006)

He knew the danger he was in, in fact the documentary he was filming was called "Ocean's Deadliest". To be honest I found his show pretty annoying, but i was kinda shocked when i heard of his death.

One thing that extremely pisses me off is that some "Animal Activist" actually made fun of it by saying stuff like "he got what he deserved, because he exploited animals". Being a vegan myself, i was shocked how a person could say something like that in the name of veganism.

I feel sorry for his wife and kids. I lost a good friend in an accident to so i can imagine how they feel right now, even though I think their pain will be much deeper.

RIP and all my best whishes to the family.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve Irwin was crazy but funny in a way too, I enjoyed some of his shows. I had a feeling something bad would happen one day as it was bound to happen. RIP Steve Irwin.


----------



## steve777 (Sep 4, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> RIP Steve. I'll never watch that South Park episode again.



"Now watch as I insert my finger in this croc's butthole"

This is truly sad news. I loved those old crocodile hunter shows...RIP Mr. Irwin.


----------



## Naren (Sep 4, 2006)

Just to re-emphasize:



JPMDan said:


> uh yea, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=250559#post250559


----------



## Donnie (Sep 4, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> This was started at 12:02am, that was started at 12:03am.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 4, 2006)

I was deeply,deeply saddened by this news.   

I always had huge respect for Steve and his work with animals in general and reptiles in particular and for being an all-round great dude.

He was a legend in his own lifetime and i will miss him deeply,as i'm sure will millions of others.

  R.I.P. STEVE Man!!!!!


----------



## Leon (Sep 5, 2006)

i heard this on the radio today. i could only hope to have half the energy and devotion he seemed to have.


----------



## Leon (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve Irwin, though not a guitar player, deserves a full two threads dedicated to his intense, very metal nature towards... well... nature. Steve Irwin, you rocked!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 5, 2006)

Mod interaction:
Merged the 2 Irwin threads.


----------



## Leon (Sep 5, 2006)

Leon said:


> Steve Irwin, though not a guitar player, deserves a full two threads...


...or, maybe just one long one


----------



## Naren (Sep 5, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Mod interaction:
> Merged the 2 Irwin threads.



Good idea.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060905/ap_on_en_tv/obit_irwin

The cameraman caught it on tape.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 5, 2006)

People, he didn't die making that dangerous creatures show. That was due to be done later in the day, he had some spare time and wanted to get some footage for his daughters show. And it was doing that in where he got attacked. What i now know is that, it was all caught on camera his death, and apparently he pulled the barb out of his chest before he died! thats insane, imagine the pain he woulda been in though. That makes me sad, because he didn't wanna go like that, there and then. I'm still devastated. I been fighting back tears, he's seriously so awsome, we dunno him as a person yet his death has upset everyone.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 5, 2006)

i will find it hard to explain it to my 3 years old son why and how he died. His actions will be missed. That is why they are called accidents right!
Bless His Family and friends.....


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 5, 2006)

LilithXShred said:


> Well, he was filming an new Documentation called "Ocean's Deadliest", so I pretty much assume he knew the danger.



When this accident happened he was not filming for "Deadliest", he was on the boat for that and they came accross the stingrays. He decided to get some footage for a special his daughter, Bindi, was going to be hosting. So this accident happened when he was not even filming something "dangerous".


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like the dark humor is already hitting the web.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was e-mailed the first one this morning.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 5, 2006)

I just noticed that the flag in front of our building is flying at half mast. (I work for Discovery)


----------



## Makelele (Sep 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Looks like the dark humor is already hitting the web.




I don't even find those remotely funny.


----------



## Drew (Sep 5, 2006)

I always considered the guy sort of a nut-job, and never really watched his show, but you always got the sense he was just a jovial guy doing something he loved. 

I'm sure if he had to choose a way to go, though, it'd be something like this - sort of like me being taken out when a couple cases of Jack Daniels I was trying to finish all came crashing down on me. RIP, dude.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2006)

I definitely agree it's a shame and all but not for nothing this guy has been prancing on dangerous wildlife for so many years this was bound to happen. Luck only goes so far when fucking with dangerous creatures.



Rev.


----------



## Mykie (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## jtm45 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> I definitely agree it's a shame and all but not for nothing this guy has been prancing on dangerous wildlife for so many years this was bound to happen. Luck only goes so far when fucking with dangerous creatures.
> Rev.



Yeah,i agree that it was always a definite risk in his line of work.

The crazy thing is that he's always been such a careful guy and very respectful of the dangers (excluding the baby/croc feeding incident maybe).
He's never been tagged by a venomous snake,which considering how many he's dealt with is quite incredible,nor has he been bitten badly by a croc, but then he gets jabbed by a Stngray spine,of all things.
It's quite a rare thing to happen as Stingray spines are not an attacking device but a purely defensive thing.
The majority of people who get spined by a Ray sting usually step on them accidentaly when they're walking in shallow lagoon type areas or in rivers where the Rays like to hide under a thin layer of sand or gravel.
In those cases,although excruciatingly painful,the person will ususally survive.

It must have been the fact that he was unlucky enough to get the spine stuck straight into his heart.
With venom that potent anywhere near your heart the survival chance is probably nil.

A very,very sad loss indeed as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 6, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> It must have been the fact that he was unlucky enough to get the spine stuck straight into his heart.
> With venom that potent anywhere near your heart the survival chance is probably nil.
> 
> A very,very sad loss indeed as far as i'm concerned.



thats exactly it mate. He probably wouldn't have died if it didnt get him in the heart, he was such a nice guy, and the way he died, he didn't really deserve. From what people say, a sting ray getting your foot is fucking painful as hell, he had it into his heart, and he pulled it out. Then he like had a seasure (spelling?!) and yeh basically died from the heart attack, and the fact poison had just been put into his heart. only like 3 people have died from a sting ray, and they only died because they couldn't get treated in time, Steve pretty much died within a min. It really is so sad.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Yeah,i agree that it was always a definite risk in his line of work.
> 
> The crazy thing is that he's always been such a careful guy and very respectful of the dangers (excluding the baby/croc feeding incident maybe).
> He's never been tagged by a venomous snake,which considering how many he's dealt with is quite incredible,nor has he been bitten badly by a croc, but then he gets jabbed by a Stngray spine,of all things.


Well, i heard a snippet of him on the radio the other night -- he said he's been bitten more times than he could ever count. he's always had whatever help he needed at the time though -- preperation for all that stuff. I guess this was an 'unknown unknown'.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2006)

Korbain said:


> thats exactly it mate. He probably wouldn't have died if it didnt get him in the heart, he was such a nice guy, and the way he died, he didn't really deserve. From what people say, a sting ray getting your foot is fucking painful as hell, he had it into his heart, and he pulled it out. Then he like had a seasure (spelling?!) and yeh basically died from the heart attack, and the fact poison had just been put into his heart. only like 3 people have died from a sting ray, and they only died because they couldn't get treated in time, Steve pretty much died within a min. It really is so sad.




that and what i heard on the news, it was a friggin 10" stinger - least i heard on the news anway. thats like getting a railroad spike in the heart much less the fact its poison tipped. I was reading the wikipedia, and it said that as of 1996, only 17 known people had been killed by a stringray. I mean, what are the odds?


----------



## Korbain (Sep 6, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> that and what i heard on the news, it was a friggin 10" stinger - least i heard on the news anway. thats like getting a railroad spike in the heart much less the fact its poison tipped. I was reading the wikipedia, and it said that as of 1996, only 17 known people had been killed by a stringray. I mean, what are the odds?



ahh 17. woops. yeh i know what you mean, he's done many crazy things, and too think out of all things, it would be a damn sting ray. Its so strange, he really just loved animals, and any money he made he'd put it into saving animals, and forests and stuff. And all he gets in return is a sting ray stabbing him through the heart. Out of all things...Because he had a huge heart for this world. I really don't think we'll see anyone like him again, ever. He was always on tv shows i watched, like making guest appearances and stuff, now i'll never see him again. There was a documentary on him tonight, i was so close to crying, he said he didnt care about dying, except he wouldn't want to die because of his daughter. Its so horrible. this whole thing. I really am still so shocked by it all.



.jason. said:


> http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_...r/20060904005509990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001
> 
> was just going post this. I seen it went  then  and said "crikey!"
> 
> ...



LOL are you talking about the one with his family and the croc in the middle? its fake!! hahaha. i dunno if you meant holy shit he's got a real croc, but the guy below you that posted looked like he did haha. ohhhh steve!!!! so sad


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 6, 2006)

Makelele said:


> I don't even find those remotely funny.



Agreed. Usually, I see the humor and chuckle at these kinds of pics....

But these really disgust me.


----------



## noodles (Sep 6, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> He's never been tagged by a venomous snake,which considering how many he's dealt with is quite incredible



Actually, that's not true. I saw some special about him on Animal Planet a couple of nights back, and he said he's been bitten over twenty times by venomous snakes. He *always* had medical personel with anti-venom on hand whenever working with snakes.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> he said he's been bitten over twenty times by venomous snakes. He *always* had medical personel with anti-venom on hand whenever working with snakes.



Metal Ken beat ya to it Noodles  :



Metal Ken said:


> Well, i heard a snippet of him on the radio the other night -- he said he's been bitten more times than he could ever count. he's always had whatever help he needed at the time though -- preperation for all that stuff. I guess this was an 'unknown unknown'.



Rev.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 7, 2006)

theres so many shows on and memory things of him on tv its like! impossible to get over this, its keeping myself and every1 sad! LOL crocs rule!


----------



## forelander (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21owtYXTO0E

God they're as bad as each other.


----------



## Chris D (Sep 8, 2006)

No matter what her views are she should've kept her mouth shut out of respect for his family. Is she just ignoring all the good work he's done, raising awareness, conservation & getting the young interested in conservation issues???
Sure, he may have been a bit of an Aussie cliche & his presenting methods may have been looked down on by some, but her behaviour is shameful.


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 8, 2006)

R.I.P. mate.

A guy who cared about the world around him, and whose passion for his subject was truly infectious.

My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 9, 2006)

forelander said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21owtYXTO0E
> 
> God they're as bad as each other.



she's a fucking bitch. She shoulda saved her comments for later. I saw that on tv the other night. Everyone can have oppinion, but what she said was fucked. lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 9, 2006)

forelander said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21owtYXTO0E
> 
> God they're as bad as each other.


wow, what an asshole. I hope she gets hit by a car.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 9, 2006)

Bitch.

And what exactly has SHE contributed to the world?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmm, I think some of you are overreacting to that vid. It's not like she said anything really bad about the guy. She merely said this was going to happen eventually and that she never cared for his exploitation of animals. What's so fucked up about that that someone would say, "I hope she gets hit by a car"? From what I watched she was saying she never agreed with his apparently flamboyant disrepect for handling animals. I have to agree with her on that respect. I always thought the guy was like an overly happy child recklessly pouncing on animals.

Now, of course he did wonders to help raise money and awareness for wildlife and even has his own park(s). And we all know how much he loved and cared for animals. But I didn't hear anything devastingly rude in that video.


Rev.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2006)

That host is the fuckin' man. 

"Germaine, you're making this up."


----------



## forelander (Sep 10, 2006)

I have to disagree Chris, she was right on that account. There is video of the incident and what she described is accurate to what happened as far as I'm aware. His calls for her to find one Australian that agreed were stupid as well - plenty of people that I know think exactly what Rev just said.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 10, 2006)

Chris said:


> That host is the fuckin' man.
> 
> "Germaine, you're making this up."




I laughed my ass off at that part.

On a side note to people that saying she has merit to what she is saying, that's just crap. And the fact the newsman asked those questions does not mean he's out of line or anything, he's right in asking these things. She's the only person I've heard of so far saying anything like that. She then went on to blatantly calling people that disagree with her idiots and then denies it two seconds later. She also tries to point out that Steve wasn't attacked by the stingray with absolutely no proof at all. I loved how the newsman shot her down on that. She's fucking hellbent on proving he treats animals like shit.

She's completely ignorant. If she cares so much about the animal kingdon, then she should grieve the loss of Steve as well. Humans are animals too.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> She also tries to point out that Steve wasn't attacked by the stingray with absolutely no proof at all. I loved how the newsman shot her down on that. She's fucking hellbent on proving he treats animals like shit.



Hellbent? Wow, I didn't garner that from that vid at all. What makes you say hellbent? She seemed pretty calm and collective. As for her pointing out that Steve wasn't attacked... excuse me but Steve's *own people* themselves said that while he didn't provoke the stingray they believe it might've felt trapped between the camera man and Steve thereby feeling threatened and reacting. His own people said that. Then that anchorman or whatever he is has the idiocy to ask her if she saw the tape! Of course she didn't see the tape. The tape is being held for analysis as his death was considered high profile (being a celebrity) and wasn't from natural causes. So from what I've been reading online no one has seen the tape yet except for Steve's own people. And for him saying no one feels the way she does is also bullshit. In this world there will always be different opinions and there's no doubt in my mind that there are Aussie's out there that do feel he got what he deserved. Now, I would never say something like that cause I don't think in any way the guy deserved to die. I think it's extremely sad and a great loss. However, my official stance was that this was bound to happen and his methods of handling wildlife were indeed irresponsible a good amount of the time.

Rev.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatever dude, chill out. A man died and you're defending someone who is happy he died.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 10, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Whatever dude, chill out. A man died and you're defending someone who is happy he died.



[EDIT]

Read what you said wrong so my post is kinda redundant and deleted!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Whatever dude, chill out. A man died and you're defending someone who is happy he died.



Not for nothing but don't tell me to chill out. You are the one apparently aggrevated at me when I said nothing bad at all, read back through my posts. All I said was from *that* video I didn't hear anything all that horrible. You say the woman is glad he died. Well, I didn't here her say that in the video. The video started saying she *claims* the animal kingdom got it's revenge but I didn't hear her say that once in the vid.

But whatever dude, I have my opinion and I've repeatedly said I think it's sad he's dead and it is a loss. The only thing I ever said was I agree he handled animals pretty poorly a lot of the time. If that is too much for you to handle then just let it go.



DelfinoPie said:


> I don't wanna put words in your mouth but do you mean he would've been happy with the way in which he died, something to do with animals, kinda thing?



No, he's talking about the english woman in the video posted.


Rev.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 10, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Not for nothing but don't tell me to chill out. You are the one apparently aggrevated at me when I said nothing bad at all, read back through my posts. All I said was from *that* video I didn't hear anything all that horrible. You say the woman is glad he died. Well, I didn't here her say that in the video. The video started saying she *claims* the animal kingdom got it's revenge but I didn't hear her say that once in the vid.
> 
> But whatever dude, I have my opinion and I've repeatedly said I think it's sad he's dead and it is a loss. The only thing I ever said was I agree he handled animals pretty poorly a lot of the time. If that is too much for you to handle then just let it go.
> 
> ...


I'm not the one trying to argue. In all honesty you're being a bit irrational, but that's just MY opinion. I never really told you that you can't say whatever you want, I was expressing how I disagreed with you.

Who cares, it's a stupid arguement, I'm dropping it.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think he "got what he deserved"

He knew the risks he took, and knew very well that he could be seriously injured or killed.

If he went off and did all these things and had a "oh I'm invincible attitude" then he would have gotten what he deserved.

But he didn't have that kind of attitude.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 11, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> No, he's talking about the english woman in the video posted.



Austrailian, not one of us.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 11, 2006)

2powern said:


> Austrailian, not one of us.



she's not ours anymore! lol. Everyone hates her, all over the radio there were polls, she's the most hated person in australia LOL. She does live in england, but she's an aussie. She did all stuff for womens rights, she's a pretty ugly nasty bitch i wouldn't wanna fuck with her! lol



Chris said:


> That host is the fuckin' man.
> 
> "Germaine, you're making this up."



haha word. it was fucking funny when he said that. Irwins the man! He done alot more than this bitch. I'd say 99% of people won't tolerate her talking shit about irwin at such a bad time and with how his death occured. Steve irwin will haunt her forever! lol. GO CROC HUNTER!!



Rev2010 said:


> . However, my official stance was that this was bound to happen and his methods of handling wildlife were indeed irresponsible a good amount of the time.
> 
> Rev.



Thats true, he knew that. But how he died had nothing to do with that. People have gotta get over that, and realise really how he died here. He wasn't probing the sting ray or pissing it off, the thing was under the sand and he swum over it, which thousands upon thousands off tourists have done over the years. And by some freak chance it got him in the heart. he wouldn't be dead if it didn't get him there. For her to say he got what he deserved is fucked. He didn't deserve that. he never harmed an animal. He gave all his life, any bit of money that guy made he put it straight into wild life. She can go rot in hell for all i and a good majority of world would care.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 11, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> No, he's talking about the english woman in the video posted.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Yeah I just read my post back to myself and read his post again and was kinda like "Shit....I'm a dumbass." lol.

Sorry dude.


----------



## LilithXShred (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think a lot lot of you guys are taking a critical look at what she said. She is not happy that Steve died, what the moderator is doing is the worst kind of Rainbow "Journalism". He is putting her on display to ignite some kind of wrath against her.
What people are doing right now is like turning Irwin into a saint. He wasn't he was a normal guy and that was the way he wanted to be seen (that's what his father said).
He claims that it is disrespectful to say something about Steve these days, well maybe it is. But then : Why does his television station air something like that? If they had a bit of respect for Irwin, they wouldn't air stuff like this. No one would have heard of her.
I think the interview is a bunch of bull, and i really think a lot of people agree with her. I do at some point. He put animals on display in an overdramatic way (which pretty annoyed me when i saw his show, even in his lifetime). What most people do not see is that she is not happy about his death. She thinks it's a tragic as any death of a young family father. No more, no less.
And being called "unaustralian" because of that opinion is pretty much idiotic.


----------



## forelander (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree completely with you, Bjoern.


----------

